

Kickoff 2.0 is out  - FredericJ
http://kickoffapp.com

======
tksb
Without anymore than a cursory glance it appears all the love went into the
Mac app. What we got for iOS is, by all accounts, barebones. That said, I'm
still hopeful that this tool finds more teams; it's great.

